# ولأول مرة في المنتديات أقدم لكم هذاه الهدية



## haadi (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته إخوتي أخواتي في هذا الصرح الشامغ


كما وددت أن أشارككم و كم ذكرت ولأول مرة في المنتديات أقدم لكم هذاه الهدية


إنه 





ENGINRING DTA BK/CD-ROM SET
"تعمدت تحريفه كي لا يتوصلو إليه عن طريف البحث فيحذف الرابط"
http://www.gpaeurope.com/publications.htm

لكم وددت أن أرى السعادة تغمر و جووهكم بالحصوول عليه فأنا شخصيًا قد قضيت الصيف بأكمله بحثا و تقصيًا عنه و بعد أن و جدته أردت أن تشاركوني فرحتي

الكتاب يحتوي على رسومات و بيانات و جداول و دوال لحساب الخواص الكميائية لأي عنصر **خاصة المتعلقة بتكريير البترووول** وهو لا غنى عنه للطلاب و الباحثين على السوااء...
و لا تنسووني بالدعاء....
[MOVE="left"]الرابط بالمرافقات[/MOVE]


----------



## REACTOR (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. .نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## haadi (20 أغسطس 2006)

REACTOR قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا .. .نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


 
أهلا و سهلا بك أخي وشكرا على المروور


----------



## SALEH84 (21 أغسطس 2006)

اخي هادي كيف استطيع ان اقوم بعملية التحميل من هذا الموقع megaupload
وشكرا


----------



## haadi (21 أغسطس 2006)

*أهلا..*



SALEH84 قال:


> اخي هادي كيف استطيع ان اقوم بعملية التحميل من هذا الموقع megaupload
> وشكرا


 
أخي 
عفواا وعذرااا

إذا كنت من ساكني السعوودية أو مصر فالموقع محجووب

بإمكانك تجربة ما يلي :
http://www.bramj.net/vb/showthread.php?p=199344
و أرجو الرد فيما لم تستطع....


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (26 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن حد يرفعه على موقع rapidshare .uploading


----------



## مهندس الحياة (27 أغسطس 2006)

غفر الله لك ..


----------



## haadi (27 أغسطس 2006)

:19:


محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> ممكن حد يرفعه على موقع rapidshare .uploading


 
عن جد راح أحاول :86: إن شاء الله و مرحبا بك أخي محمد


----------



## haadi (27 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس الحياة قال:


> غفر الله لك ..


 
لي و لك وللمسلمين أجمعين
أهلا و سهلا أخي ....


----------



## SALEH84 (30 أغسطس 2006)

انا حملته من وتمت العملية بنجاح
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مى725 (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخ هادى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزالك الله الف خير 
وهيا يا امة الاسلام الى العلم


----------



## haadi (6 سبتمبر 2006)

SALEH84 قال:


> انا حملته من وتمت العملية بنجاح
> فجزاك الله خيرا


 
مبرووك أخي و أهلا بك :77:


----------



## SENIOR (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

لكن روابط تغيير البروكسي لا تعمل لدي في السعودية

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engzsnj (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك

فعلا هدية غالية

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## haadi (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*آسف....*



SENIOR قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم
> 
> لكن روابط تغيير البروكسي لا تعمل لدي في السعودية
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا



و الله يا صديقي متأسف عشانك بس رااح أحاول تاني أحملوو على موقع تاني..


----------



## SENIOR (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ما تقصر اخي الكريم


----------



## haadi (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياهلا*



engzsnj قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك
> 
> فعلا هدية غالية
> 
> الله يجزيك الخير



اللهم أجمعين..
و السلام عليك أخي في الله...


----------



## zork (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لك على جهوودك

لكن للاسف لم اجد الكتاب

كما و ان الميجا اب لود محجوب في السعودية

هل يمكنك مساعدتي


وشكراً


----------



## البرنس الحزين (5 مارس 2007)

شباب مايفتح الموقع معاي وانا بالسعودية وش الحل


----------



## chemical82 (5 مارس 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل مع الاسف 
ارجو اعادة تحميله مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (5 مارس 2007)

يا اخي حاولت احمله ما رضى اذا ممكن تساعدني ع تحميله


----------



## بلدي (5 مارس 2007)

الإرتباط لم يفتح أصلاً ، أرجوا ممن إستطاع تحميله أن ينزله في الموقع بطريقة يستطيع كل الأخوة الأعضاء الحصول عليه

وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز ارجو تحميل الكتاب مرة ثانية لانة لا يفتح


----------



## haadi (6 مارس 2007)

اليوم أعدت الدخول للموقع وكل شيء تمام و عادي الملف موجود و التحميل ساري المفعول و لم يتم حذفه
و للأعضاء اللي ما يستطيعون تحميله يدلوني على موقع أو أو طريقة تحصيلهم للبرنامج 
أخوكم هادي 
في إنتظار ردكم أصحابي


----------



## zork (6 مارس 2007)

جرب هذا الموقع

وان شاء الله ينفع

يقبل اكثر من 500 ميجا بيت

http://mihd.net


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (7 مارس 2007)

الموقع محجوب عندنا


----------



## Gladiator2006 (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور كتير


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا ع الجهد المبذول


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير للجميع


----------



## gearbox (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كتير 
على هل معلومات
كتير مهمة للجميع


----------



## خطاب85 (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجبوري (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك و فقك انشالله


----------



## دنياي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هلو للكل 
ولكن كيف التحميل ولكم الشكر


----------



## engg90 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ع ـبدالله (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الف الف خير.. ويشفي امك ...


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (29 فبراير 2012)

*

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا *


----------



## khaledc (5 مارس 2012)

the link is corrupted


----------



## دوولي (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود
لكن لي الأسف 
لم يتم التحميل


----------

